# Keep it between the Lines



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)

Between the lines.....


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)

[h=1]Finding Solace by Staying Between the Lines[/h]"When asked if she has advice for would-be colorists, Ms. Godfrey responds, “You don’t have to begin at the beginning of the book, you can jump around. Only do the flowers if you want. The one thing I tell everybody is, white is a color. You don’t have to fill it all in.”


“That’s relieving to people.






”


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2017)

Battle lines
Tim Heaton: The Legend of Baseball’s Moonlight Battle
As far as I know this story is fiction....and may belong in the "Tall Tales" sectionnthego:.  I just don't know. Evening of June 18, 1864. Petersburg, Virginia

"A full moon bathed the no-man’s land between the Union and Confederate lines in a bright blueish light. The war had gone from gallant adventure to wholesale slaughter and now men on both sides were just trying to survive until the South surrendered. On this warm and cloudless evening a sentry, Private Enoch Howe of the 100th Pennsylvania, struggled to stay awake.....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 31, 2017)

Doodles that don't stay within the lines


----------



## Wren (Aug 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2017)

Can't You Read Between The Lines (1945) - Dinah Shore


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 7, 2017)

Message clear.... :sentimental:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)

Total *Solar Eclipse* Oregon Map


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 27, 2017)

Reading Between the Lines
by architects Pieterjan Gijs and Arnout Van Vaerenbergh, Borgloon, Belgium

The structure is created to reflect the image of a church, and is made entirely of 100 thin sheets of steel and 2,000 columns.  As the sun rises, it assumes various visual forms, depending upon your location and the shadows.


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

Debated whether this belonged here, or in the thread, "When you Have too much Time on your Hands."


----------



## CeeCee (Aug 28, 2017)

There was one one I couldn't post...it was an image of 3 fingers...read between the lines.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> Debated whether this belonged here, or in the thread, "When you Have too much Time on your Hands."



Very interesting, Nancy! This reminded me of how Thomas Jefferson cut verses from six copies of the New Testament to create his own personal version, known as the Jefferson Bible.






"At age 77, Thomas Jefferson, after two terms as president, turned to a project that had occupied his mind for at least two decades—the creation of a book of moral lessons drawn from the Gospels of Matthew, Luke, Mark and John. With painstaking precision, Jefferson cut verses from editions of the New Testament in English, French, Greek and Latin. He pasted these onto loose blank pages, which were then bound to make a book. He titled his volume The Life and Morals of Jesus of Nazareth; it has become known as the Jefferson Bible. Because Jefferson found this project intensely personal and private, he acknowledged the book’s existence only to a few friends, saying that he read it before retiring at night".


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 28, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> "... He titled his volume The Life and Morals of Jesus of Nazareth; it has become known as the Jefferson Bible. Because Jefferson found this project intensely personal and private, he acknowledged the book’s existence only to a few friends, saying that he read it before retiring at night".


In your link it says...

_Jefferson’s views on religion were complex, and he was reluctant to express them publicly. “I not only write nothing on religion,” Jefferson once told a friend, “but rarely permit myself to speak on it.” 

_That got my attention.   Makes me curious.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 28, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> In your link it says...
> 
> _Jefferson’s views on religion were complex, and he was reluctant to express them publicly. “I not only write nothing on religion,” Jefferson once told a friend, “but rarely permit myself to speak on it.”
> 
> _That got my attention.   Makes me curious.


He was a complex and wise man.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## hangover (Sep 8, 2017)

Keep the car between the lines.....


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2017)

Tree Rings

_"By analyzing centuries-old growth rings from trees in the ... West, researchers in the civil and environmental engineering department are extracting data about monthly streamflow trends from periods long before the early 1900s when recorded observations began."_ (Utah State U.)

Prominent rings on petrified tree in New Mexico






More about tree rings, Univ of Ariz


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2017)

Very interesting, Nancy.    Dendrochronology is the study of tree rings.  To go one Fantastic step further, here is a guy who "plays" slices of trees on a turntable and releases the "Music" of the wood.





"HOW IT WORKS: Instead of a needle, an optical sensor reads the wood's color and texture. Then, algorithms convert those variations into notes on a scale, which is mapped to a piano synthesizer and played.
The rings of a trunk reveal the age of the tree, and environmental conditions like rainfall levels, disease, and even forest fires. Light-colored rings indicate growth spurts, while darker marks show times of a slowdown. 
Each slice is unique -- a glimpse into the story of a tree's past.
Bartholomäus Traubeck wondered what story those trees would tell. So he created equipment that could translate those rings into music on a record player. The result is a breathtaking masterpiece.


"Rather than use a needle like a record, sensors gather information about the wood’s color and texture and use an algorithm that translates variations into piano notes. The breadth of variation between individual trees results in a individualized tune.


"Instead of a record player needle, a modified camera is analyzing the tree rings for their thickness, the space between rings and other factors.
It sends that data over to Ableton Live audio production software, where it's turned into the piano notes we hear.


"Traubeck's algorithm gives certain types of trees different mixtures of scales, based on tree color and the overall texture of the wood. For instance, a fir tree grows quickly, therefore has larger gaps between the rings, which means the resulting music is more minimalistic (Traubeck chose the key of C minor for firs). 
Throw a slice of ash tree (with rings very close together) on the player  and the music is more compressed and complex.

"Traubeck told the public radio program Living On Earth that he was inspired by a 1977 album by rock band Jethro Tull, titled “Songs From The Wood.”  On the back jacket, a record player tonearm is pictured on top of a tree stump".


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2017)

That's really interesting.  Maybe he will come up with a "hit" one day.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 12, 2018)




----------

